# Prince London



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Whilst on my travels with work I found myself in the Royal mall in Southend on Sea today, on the way through the mall I stumbled upon a shop called Tik Toc, promising I thought I'll pop in and see what they have, I have never been in a shop with so many terrible watches! Nearly all under Â£35, you could get an automatic with a open heart for that money! The main offender was a company called prince which proclaimed on a lot of the faces to have offices in London and NY. I shan't post a link but google is a thing! I nearly bought one for the hell of it to see whether the quality was as bad as it looked, in the end I didn't as the only member of staff was busy changing the battery and bedazzling (literal sticking fake diamonds onto a watch) the watch that belonged to a lady who I can only assume was poorly as she was without a doubt still in her pajamas!

Then I stepped outside and promptly got shat on by a seagul on a suit that I picked up from the dry cleaners only this morning, suffice to say I won't be back soon!!

Has anyone come across a worse 'brand'( I use the term loosely) than Prince? How can they make money at Â£10 a watch!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

I've seen them before on the bay, they look truly shocking. I would imagine they make money on the basis they are massed produce in some sweat shop for 50p each....tbh I wouldn't give you tuppence for 10 of them.


----------



## Maurice Lacroix (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol I've Come across that brand before, truly shocking!


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Huh? I don't understand who wouldn't want this fine timepiece complete with fake sub-dials on their wrist? :no:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

pkryder said:


> Huh? I don't understand who wouldn't want this fine timepiece complete with fake sub-dials on their wrist? :no:


I know unbelievable!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit of cheap bling, disposable after a few wears and move on to another. Big M buys them by the dozen :lol: :lol:

Here's one she picked up fo me recently, Â£15 probably from the tat counter in next or primark, a bit of fun, if she's happy so in turn I am as well and I'll wear it now and then till the battery runs out. Look down your snout at me if you like I don't care. :grin:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of cheap bling, disposable after a few wears and move on to another. Big M buys them by the dozen :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here's one she picked up fo me recently, Â£15 probably from the tat counter in next or primark, a bit of fun, if she's happy so in turn I am as well and I'll wear it now and then till the battery runs out. Look down your snout at me if you like I don't care. :grin:


Bond that is epic!! I would have got one for the hell of it had the staff member not been busy!


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of cheap bling, disposable after a few wears and move on to another. Big M buys them by the dozen :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here's one she picked up fo me recently, Â£15 probably from the tat counter in next or primark, a bit of fun, if she's happy so in turn I am as well and I'll wear it now and then till the battery runs out. Look down your snout at me if you like I don't care. :grin:


Wouldn't dream of it Pimp Daddy

I have something similar I got out of one of these:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

being in Southend and a shop called Tic Tok, should have been a clue. Sorry to hear about the bird-poop suit


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pkryder said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of cheap bling, disposable after a few wears and move on to another. Big M buys them by the dozen :lol: :lol:
> ...


You should note that under normal circumstances I wouldn't dream of shopping in such down market emporiums or wearing anything from them but in keeping Big M happy I just suffer in silence. :lol: :lol:

This is more my thing










:grin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My eyes, MY EYES!!! 

:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> My eyes, MY EYES!!!
> 
> :lol:












Bling isn't just for Chavs

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

no8yogi said:


> Bond that is epic!! I would have got one for the hell of it had the staff member not been busy!


If you are desperate for one any of the highstreet clothes shops sell them and probably cheaper than Â£35. You could get a new suit as well, most likely cheaper than dry cleaning your old one.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow those are some of the most hideous and disgusting displays of opulence I've ever seen. You could pay off the national debts of a few South American countries with those things.

Bling isn't just for chavs and clearly money doesn't grant you taste either :S

http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/05/19/one-must-pay-to-touc.html


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not too shabby, I could just see Big M parking up at ASDA in that. She'd love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

no8yogi said:


> Whilst on my travels with work I found myself in the Royal mall in Southend on Sea today, on the way through the mall I stumbled upon a shop called Tik Toc, promising I thought I'll pop in and see what they have, I have never been in a shop with so many terrible watches! Nearly all under Â£35, you could get an automatic with a open heart for that money! The main offender was a company called prince which proclaimed on a lot of the faces to have offices in London and NY. I shan't post a link but google is a thing! I nearly bought one for the hell of it to see whether the quality was as bad as it looked, in the end I didn't as the only member of staff was busy changing the battery and bedazzling (literal sticking fake diamonds onto a watch) the watch that belonged to a lady who I can only assume was poorly as she was without a doubt still in her pajamas!
> 
> Then I stepped outside and promptly got shat on by a seagul on a suit that I picked up from the dry cleaners only this morning, suffice to say I won't be back soon!!
> 
> Has anyone come across a worse 'brand'( I use the term loosely) than Prince? How can they make money at Â£10 a watch!?


I am just happy that the delightful fashion of women walking the streets in their pyjamas has now left the North West and spread to the whole of the UK. Now we just put up with the latest craze of walking around the city centre doing your shopping while wearing large hair rollers in your hair (Hilda off Corrie style) Or better still, drive around in dodgy boyfriends car chatting on your mobile phone with rollers in your hair preferably running other motorists off the road in the process.

Oh and the watch looks shocking.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Bond that is epic!! I would have got one for the hell of it had the staff member not been busy!
> ...


Funny you should mention suits I thought I would pop into one of the shops as they were having a closing down sale, Â£150 suit down to Â£85 they were worse than the watches!


----------



## robinhood (Feb 20, 2013)

Now I want one. Awesome!


----------

